# Moderate Islam's Role in Terrorisim



## pardus (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Muppet (May 6, 2015)

I've seen this before. I love it more each time I watch it plus, she is hot and her accent is fucking hot! 

M.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 6, 2015)

Pardus, thanks for that vid.

I assume that you agree with the Ms. Gabriel's point?


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Pardus, thanks for that vid.
> 
> I assume that you agree with the Ms. Gabriel's point?



Yes_. _I am also anti Islam by principal.


----------



## amlove21 (May 7, 2015)

pardus said:


> Yes_. _I am also anti Islam by principal.


What do you mean, "anti Islam by principal"?


----------



## amlove21 (May 7, 2015)

Sam Harris has a long and storied history speaking about the dangers of 'moderates' in all religions- that's not what the thread is about, so I won't derail. But you can find one such video here.


----------



## pardus (May 7, 2015)

amlove21 said:


> What do you mean, "anti Islam by principal"?



I think Islam is an evil concept. Any philosophy that advocates the total control of everyone on this earth, advocates child rape, and the murder of people because they don't wish to be subjugated by this oppressive system, is pure evil and should be crushed. 



amlove21 said:


> Sam Harris has a long and storied history speaking about the dangers of 'moderates' in all religions- that's not what the thread is about, so I won't derail. But you can find one such video here.



Please feel free to add or discuss that here. Sam Harris is great to listen too, incredibly intelligent and learned.


----------



## amlove21 (May 8, 2015)

pardus said:


> I think Islam is an evil concept. Any philosophy that advocates the total control of everyone on this earth, advocates child rape, and the murder of people because they don't wish to be subjugated by this oppressive system, is pure evil and should be crushed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please feel free to add or discuss that here. Sam Harris is great to listen too, incredibly intelligent and learned.


I get what you're saying there. I'm always interested to see people's motivations or reasoning behind statements like that. I agree (to a level) that Islam is destructive. Even when 'pure' or unadulterated by interpretation, I cant get to a place where it ISN'T desctructive in nature. 

The only reason I don't want to go down the religious ideology road is because we've been there before on another thread, that's all. 

I 100% agree with the arguments about religious moderation- religious moderates get to play both sides of the fence, and I feel it's horseshit. 

Either you believe your total message, or you denounce it for it's violence and unpalatability. But you shouldn't get to do both. 

It's a very telling sign, just like Ms. Gabriel pointed out- where is the outrage from these moderates when violence is visited on behalf of whomever? When someone creates havoc 'in the name of', you very rarely see an uprising of moderates speaking out specifically against the tenets the extremists were supporting. It's more like, "meh, they were misguided individuals acting on their own- that't not a TRUE (insert group here)", but nearly never against the tenets themselves.


----------



## pardus (May 8, 2015)

Terrorism Research Institute Study: 51% of mosques in the U.S. have texts on site rated as severely advocating violence; 30% have texts rated as moderately advocating violence; and 19% have no violent texts at all.
 http://www.terrorismanalysts.com/pt/index.php/pot/article/view/sharia-adherence-mosque-survey/html

Pew Research (2013): 19% of Muslim Americans believe suicide bombings in defense of Islam are at least partially justified (global average is 28% in countries surveyed).
 http://www.pewforum.org/uploadedFiles/Topics/Religious_Affiliation/Muslim/worlds-muslims-religion-politics-society-full-report.pdf



Pew Research (2007): 26% of younger Muslims in America believe suicide bombings are justified.
35% of young Muslims in Britain believe suicide bombings are justified (24% overall).
42% of young Muslims in France believe suicide bombings are justified (35% overall).
22% of young Muslims in Germany believe suicide bombings are justified.(13% overall).
29% of young Muslims in Spain believe suicide bombings are justified.(25% overall).
 http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf#page=60

Pew Research (2011): 8% of Muslims in America believe suicide bombings are often or sometimes justified (81% never).
28% of Egyptian Muslims believe suicide bombings are often or sometimes justified (38% never).
 http://www.people-press.org/2011/08/30/muslim-americans-no-signs-of-growth-in-alienation-or-support-for-extremism/

Pew Research (2007): Muslim-Americans who identify more strongly with their religion are three times more likely to feel that suicide bombings are justified
 http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf#page=60


ICM: 5% of Muslims in Britain tell pollsters they would not report a planned Islamic terror attack to authorities.
27% do not support the deportation of Islamic extremists preaching violence and hate.
 http://www.scotsman.com/?id=1956912005
 http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005/07/more-survey-research-from-a-british-islamist.html

Federation of Student Islamic Societies: About 1 in 5 Muslim students in Britain (18%) would not report a fellow Muslim planning a terror attack.
 http://www.fosis.org.uk/sac/FullReport.pdf
 http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005/07/more-survey-research-from-a-british-islamist

ICM Poll: 25% of British Muslims disagree that a Muslim has an obligation to report terrorists to police.
 http://www.icmresearch.co.uk/reviews/2004/Guardian%20Muslims%20Poll%20Nov%2004/Guardian%20Muslims%20Nov04.asp
 http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005/07/more-survey-research-from-a-british-islamist


Pew Research (2013): Only 57% of Muslims worldwide disapprove of al-Qaeda. Only 51% disapprove of the Taliban.  13% support both groups and 1 in 4 refuse to say.
 http://www.pewglobal.org/2013/09/10/muslim-publics-share-concerns-about-extremist-groups/

BBC Radio (2015): 45% of British Muslims agree that clerics preaching violence against the West represent "mainstream Islam".
 http://comres.co.uk/polls/bbc-radio-4-today-muslim-poll/


Pew Research (2007): 5% of American Muslims have a favorable view of al-Qaeda (27% can’t make up their minds).  Only 58% reject al-Qaeda outright.
 http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf#page=60

Pew Research (2011): 5% of American Muslims have a favorable view of al-Qaeda (14% can’t make up their minds).
 http://www.people-press.org/2011/08/30/muslim-americans-no-signs-of-growth-in-alienation-or-support-for-extremism/

Pew Research (2011): 1 in 10 native-born Muslim-Americans have a favorable view of al-Qaeda.
 http://people-press.org/2011/08/30/muslim-americans-no-signs-of-growth-in-alienation-or-support-for-extremism/



Etc... http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/pages/opinion-polls.htm


----------



## amlove21 (May 8, 2015)

I had the Pew research in mind as well as I typed- Harris used those numbers to demonstrate his position that there are no true 'moderate' anythings.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 8, 2015)

Those were the same polls I went to when Al-Sisi called Islam out for a reformation.


----------

